# 3 pack saddles and 1 set of panniers FOR SALE



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I have way to much equipment and just cant find a reason for me to be holding on to it. I am pretty sure Ill never have enough pack goats to warrant it all. So instead of it gathering dust in the garage, figured Id offer it here. All but home made saddle are in used but great condition. The only defect is a dime sized hole on one of the teal panniers that is located on the face of the pannier. I can have it rough stitched patched for $20 upon request. You can see the hole in the picture of the pannier on the left. Minor ware and scratches on the wood finish of the saddle horns. Will take close up pics if needed. Like I told Joe, as the seller Id like to get as much outta these items as possible but am open to offers. PM or email me and we can work out a deal: [email protected]

Saddle: Northwest Packgoat Supplies Finished Wood Saddle and Saddle Pad (Color = Teal)
Retail: $129.00 Finished Wood Saddle, $40.00 = $169.00
Asking: $130.00 total for the set.

Panniers: Northwest Packgoat Supply Deluxe Panniers (Color = Teal)
Retail: $144.00
Asking: $100.00 ($120.00 if patched)

Saddle: Northwest Packgoat Supplies Finished Wood Saddle and Saddle Pad
(Color = Red)
Retail:$129.00 Finished Wood Saddle, $40.00 = $169.00
Asking: $130.00 total for the set.

Saddle: Homemade Saddle picked up at 2012 Rendy for $40.00
Asking: $20.00 OR free if you buy everything else.


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

What size are these? Or does it matter?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

They are all the same standard size. Wearable at 125 lbs. typically If I am not mistaken.

Forgot to mention I am open to offers or maybe a trade???  Dont ask me what I want. Even on my birthday I have no idea what I want lol


----------



## six3mikee (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm interested in the two commercial saddles. I'll PM you.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

PM receive and sent back


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Packs and Panniers SOLD


----------

